# 17119 - Service Update - Water Intrusion into Battery Tub



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

"all vehicles subject to this bulletin.."
Didn't see anything VIN specific. Just all of 16 and some 17.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SilverCruzer said:


> "all vehicles subject to this bulletin.."
> Didn't see anything VIN specific. Just all of 16 and some 17.


My guess is that any car that doesn't have the drain is covered. New cars would have this installed at the factory.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

This is not a recall, so it would be good for everyone to get it done before your warranty expires.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> This is not a recall, so it would be good for everyone to get it done before your warranty expires.


Yes, a good idea to have it done in conjunction with an oil change.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

It says discard plugs? Do they put diff' ones in? I mean leaving it open invites exhaust fumes right in ? Ive not seen this bulliten but have had water in it in recent past thought window seal fixed it not sure. I have two drain plugs. What indicates its involved? just water?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you missed read that, its mention if their are current plugs and there is water to drain it then replace with new plugs. Sounds like the plugs that may have been installed have design flaw.


----------

